# [KERNEL] Support 4Go (resolu)

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer une gentoo athlon X2 64 bit , 4 Go de ram en version testing (~amd64) avec le dernier noyau 2.6.28 et je n'ai que 3Go de RAM de détecté. ( le bios détecte les 4Go .)

Il n'y a plus l'option High Memory Support dans Processor type and features.

Quand je cherche cette option avec l'operateur / :

```
Symbol:HIGHMEM4G[=n]                                                                                                           

   Prompt: 4GB                                                                                                                       

     Defined at arch/x86/Kconfig:882

     Depends on: <choice> && !X86_NUMAQ

     Location:

       -> Processor type and features

       -> High Memory Support (<choice> [=n])
```

mais cette option n'y est pas en cherchant visuellement et aussi ...

```

#grep HIGHMEM4G /usr/src/linux/.config

#

```

```

#grep MEM  /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

```

donc assez étrange ...

Si vous avez une idée du problème merci de partager .

@+

----------

## nonas

Chez moi ça existe toujours : *Quote:*   

> $ grep 4G /boot/config-2.6.28-vanille 
> 
> CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y
> 
> # CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

 

Il y a peut-être une autre option à activer pour la rendre visible ?!

(J'ai un peu le même problème avec CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE...)Last edited by nonas on Sun Jan 04, 2009 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

L'option est pas présente dans ton kernel puisqu'en 64bit t'as déjà plusieurs TiB de RAM addressables de base.  :Smile: 

Aucune idée de pourquoi il ne voit que 3GiB par contre...

----------

## kernelsensei

bizarre quand même, que donnent ces 3 commandes ? :

```
cat /proc/meminfo 

free -m

cat /proc/mtrr
```

----------

## man in the hill

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> L'option est pas présente dans ton kernel puisqu'en 64bit t'as déjà plusieurs TiB de RAM addressables de base. 

 

Of course ...

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> bizarre quand même, que donnent ces 3 commandes ? :

 

```

# cat /proc/meminfo

MemTotal:        3280776 kB

MemFree:          310628 kB

Buffers:           59496 kB

Cached:          2401824 kB

SwapCached:         1296 kB

Active:           563560 kB

Inactive:        2308960 kB

Active(anon):     301864 kB

Inactive(anon):   109576 kB

Active(file):     261696 kB

Inactive(file):  2199384 kB

Unevictable:           0 kB

Mlocked:               0 kB

SwapTotal:        497972 kB

SwapFree:         485544 kB

Dirty:              1640 kB

Writeback:             0 kB

AnonPages:        410256 kB

Mapped:            49460 kB

Slab:              59420 kB

SReclaimable:      48664 kB

SUnreclaim:        10756 kB

PageTables:         9900 kB

NFS_Unstable:          0 kB

Bounce:                0 kB

WritebackTmp:          0 kB

CommitLimit:     2138360 kB

Committed_AS:     743924 kB

VmallocTotal:   34359738367 kB

VmallocUsed:      307480 kB

VmallocChunk:   34359429619 kB

HugePages_Total:       0

HugePages_Free:        0

HugePages_Rsvd:        0

HugePages_Surp:        0

Hugepagesize:       2048 kB

DirectMap4k:       40640 kB

DirectMap2M:     3301376 kB

```

```

# free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3203       2897        306          0         58       2345

-/+ buffers/cache:        493       2710

Swap:          486         12        474

```

```

# cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x000000000 (    0MB), size= 2048MB, count=1: write-back

reg01: base=0x080000000 ( 2048MB), size= 1024MB, count=1: write-back

reg02: base=0x0c0000000 ( 3072MB), size=  256MB, count=1: write-back

```

----------

## kernelsensei

Quelle est ta carte mère ? Et que donne un dmesg|grep BIOS ? (ça devrait donner le mappage RAM fourni par le BIOS)

----------

## man in the hill

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Quelle est ta carte mère ? Et que donne un dmesg|grep BIOS ? (ça devrait donner le mappage RAM fourni par le BIOS)

 

Voilà:

dry@oboro ~ $ dmesg|grep BIOS

[    0.000000] BIOS EBDA/lowmem at: 0009fc00/0009fc00

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cbfb0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cbfb0000 - 00000000cbfc0000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cbfc0000 - 00000000cbff0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cbff0000 - 00000000cc000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around.

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    2.708368] ata3: nv_mode_filter: 0x7f39f&0x7f01f->0x7f01f, BIOS=0x7f000 (0xc7c6c5c6) ACPI=0x7f01f (15:20:0x15)

[    2.708373] ata3: nv_mode_filter: 0x3f39f&0x3f01f->0x3f01f, BIOS=0x3f000 (0xc7c6c5c6) ACPI=0x3f01f (15:20:0x15)

[    3.052683] ata4: nv_mode_filter: 0x1f39f&0x1f01f->0x1f01f, BIOS=0x1f000 (0xc7c6c5c6) ACPI=0x1f01f (30:20:0x15)

[    3.052686] ata4: nv_mode_filter: 0x3f39f&0x3f01f->0x3f01f, BIOS=0x3f000 (0xc7c6c5c6) ACPI=0x3f01f (30:20:0x15)

[   14.630271] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

[  295.307024] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

La carte mère est une asrock AliveNF4G-DVI, je l'ai depuis 1 ans 1/2 facile et elle fonctionne très bien !

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ALiveNF4G-DVI

Merci

----------

## kernelsensei

vu les informations données par le bios, j'ai l'impression que ce dernier ne déclare que 3GB de ram au kernel (les sections marquées usable) t'as fouillé un peu dans le bios pour voir si tu peux modifier des paramètres au niveau de la ram ? Ton problème semble similaire à celui-ci.

Regarde si il n'y aurait pas une mise à jour dispo pour ton bios.

----------

## dapsaille

Yeps il y a une option dans le bios 

"memory remap features" il me semble à activer ...

----------

## man in the hill

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> vu les informations données par le bios, j'ai l'impression que ce dernier ne déclare que 3GB de ram au kernel (les sections marquées usable) t'as fouillé un peu dans le bios pour voir si tu peux modifier des paramètres au niveau de la ram ?

 

Vu que dans mon bios je voyais bien mes 4Go pris en compte, je n'ai pas eu le réflexe de chercher une option dans le bios  et effectivement il y a une option Memory Hole qui active les 4Go .

```

dry@oboro ~ $ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3883        510       3373          0         12        167

-/+ buffers/cache:        330       3553

```

Il manque une centaine de Mo ... mais bon, je vais regarder si je peux updater avec un bios plus recent quand j'aurais le temps ... 

Merci à tous   :Wink: 

----------

